# Hoppe's Elite Foaming gun cleaner



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I tried a new product tonight . Hoppe's Elite foaming gun cleaner. carbon , copper , and lead fouling remover.

I had been using Barnes CR-10 but any one has used CR-10 will know it is hard on the nose , and can be hard on finishes so more care must be taken to not get it any where you didn't want.

I wanted to get the copper out of my 223 stainless steel barrels I figured give it a try it promised sent free , the Hoppe's foam is extremely low odor less scent than most dish soap so very near scent free , which I much appreciate as I have a sensitive nose.

how did it do , well just to check I had gotten clean after I was done I ran a patch of CR-10 and it came out clean, thats good enough for me.

easy on the nose , cleans the carbon and copper , although the label does say if you have heavy carbon to use their Elite Copper Terminator. this only had about a hundred rounds through it I will have a better gauge by the end of the weekend after I have 200-250 rounds of 223 between cleanings each day

so far the only thing I think it could use is a better spout with a cone from 22 to 45 caliber so you can better squirt it in the barrel would be nice


----------



## alleyyooper

I never found a problem with the old standard hoppes and it brings back memory's every time I use it of my dad. When I was knee high to a grass hopper dad would come in from small game hunting breakout his old sectioned wooden clean rod and the hoppes and clean his shot gun and allow me to enjoy the smell.

Even with the hot rod swift I don't have copper problems either.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

but #9 doesn't get the copper , the first time I cleaned the copper I could feel the constriction with the patch and jag for the first few inches of the barrel, that is when I realized why it is important , less after that because I cleaned it more often and it also seems to build up much less once cleaned a few times.

if you have a barrel constriction be it copper or something else it squeezes the bullet down , then the bullet isn't as fit to the rifling as it was pre-constriction.


----------



## alleyyooper

I clean my rifles after every use and I don't have a copper problem period.

 Al


----------



## krackin

Dem rotten coppers always tryin' a frame job.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I found another use for the Hoppe's foaming cleaner , it removes rust , I had a 22 magazine that got carrier in a pocket for a time then put on a workbench and left in the basement for a few months it had rust on the outside of it , I tried the Hoppe's and a little steel wool and you would never know it had rust , the hopes seems to dissolve














the rust without harming the bluing


----------



## krackin

Nice.


----------



## Fishindude

alleyyooper said:


> I clean my rifles after every use and I don't have a copper problem period.
> 
> Al



I'll bet if you clean them with a good copper solvent, quite a bit of copper fouling will show up.
Note - Most guys don't shoot enough to where copper build up is an issue that would significantly affect accuracy. It's just something more of the hard core gun guys do.


----------

